# Ankle fibular ligament repair



## klbecker (Aug 15, 2011)

Looking for a CPT for the above procedure.  
Here's the ligament repair portion of the OP note 
"There was a significant instability of the distal fibula involving the both fibulocalcaneal and fibular talar ligaments and essentially the distal aspect of the fibula had been stripped of all soft tissue. We did stablilize this by bringing it back into position and repairing the fibula talar and fibula calcaneal ligament using a #1 Maxon suture in multiple figure-of-eight interrupted passes. This secured the foot to the end of the fibula quite nicely."
Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!

Kristy


----------



## jdemar (Aug 15, 2011)

start with 27695, 27696 or 27698.


----------

